# Changes to my ProCut Sawmill



## 379hammerdown (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay, I've been having problems with my ProCut sawmill that I built. I built it the way it says, but the clamping system that was designed in the plans did not work out very well for me.

The problems: The cant, when vertical, got pulled out of square by the chainsaw, & on 14' or 16' boards, the cant would vibrate side to side badly for the first 2' or so till it got close to the supports... then vibrated bad again for the last 2' as it got away from the supports. The clamping system was in my opinion a bad design. I love the mill, just not that part. The first few pics with the date stamp of 12-24-05 show the old system of cutting.

My solution: Put in log bunks, covering the 4 1/4" vertical steel plates with the "V" cut in them, plus adding 3 additional bunks, Add 3 log fences that adjust vertically with a bolt going through a nut thats welded to the sleeve. Lastly, put in two cams that will slide in and out horizontally to lock what I am cutting into the log fences... holding them secure & square.

I've finished the first two parts, the bunks & log fences... still have the cams to do. I've got them cut, just have to decide how I want to put them on etc.. Everything so far has been easy, except for making sure everything is square, level, right height etc... LOL 

Here is a bunch of pics!!


----------



## 379hammerdown (Aug 18, 2006)

More pics:


----------



## dustytools (Aug 18, 2006)

What do you do when your cuts finally get down close to your fence beam? Do you remove it and if so what holds the remainder of the log in place while you finish milling it? I am only asking because I have been trying to figure out a dog system for my carriage and rails? I think im gonna try some round pipe or maybe even a 3/4 inch anchor bolt and fix it to where it will lean over as I get closer to the bottom of the log and weld a nut on top of it that will have a smaller bolt through the nut to turn in against the log to support it while milling. I know this is sounding a little long winded , kinda hard to explain I guess.


----------



## 379hammerdown (Aug 19, 2006)

Keep in mind that the big white piece of channel is just sitting there to help me make sure that the three log fences are lined up properly. That does not stay on the mill, & serves no further purpose on there.

The 3 log fences (Vertical poles) adjust up & down. This is done by the bolt shown in the seccond to last picture that I posted. The log fences actually will be able to slide below the horizontal log bunks, so If I am cutting the last board... I can adjust them so only a half inch or so is contacting the wood.

The two cams (Which have yet to be put on) will adjust both vertically & horizontaly, and will also be able to adjust below the log bunks like the log fences. 

I'm glad to answer any questions you have, as a good dogging system is essential to cutting good boards! I know this, because I've never had a good dogging system lol Carvinmark... you seein this???

I have to help my wife's sister move today, so more than likely the cams will not be put on till tomorrow, hopefully!


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 19, 2006)

379hammerdown said:


> Keep in mind that the big white piece of channel is just sitting there to help me make sure that the three log fences are lined up properly. That does not stay on the mill, & serves no further purpose on there.
> 
> The 3 log fences (Vertical poles) adjust up & down. This is done by the bolt shown in the seccond to last picture that I posted. The log fences actually will be able to slide below the horizontal log bunks, so If I am cutting the last board... I can adjust them so only a half inch or so is contacting the wood.
> 
> ...




You bet I am!!! Thanks for sharing. I'm trying out a new system too. I like the idea of a portable support to help hold it tight all thru the cut. Guess I'll need to make more parts now. I'm going with 4 dogs on mine and I will post pics when I get it done. Can you get some more close ups of the clamping system,please.
Mark


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like you got it going you way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Vern (Jan 16, 2007)

looks good ,I had a procut also never cared for the cants either
but made them work.They had a little play in the sleeve of the 
cant which I used to clamp horz. and it worked ok but yours looks 
better than mine

Vern


----------

